

Ask HN: How do I find a good software/web IP attorney? - cvm

I am looking for a patent attorney that could help me with a web application IP issue.  So far I've not found an attorney with a much of a software background, yet they claim to be completely qualified.  Should I expect to find an attorney with a strong software background? Do you think it matters?
======
jimlast
I don't think you have to find someone necessarily with a heavy software
background. I would think it's more important to find someone with a lot of IP
experience that knows a little about software than vice-versa.

~~~
cvm
Thanks Jim we have found a couple attorney's like that.

